# 921 has "ONLY" one HD tuner?!!



## 3.141 pi (Dec 22, 2003)

I did not know this!!!
I don't know if this was posted before, but I did not know that the 921 has "ONLY" one HD tuner!!!
The CSR @ Dish, told me that the 921 had only one HD tuner.
The second tuner was SD!
All this for only $1000?!?!!!
I am ....disappointed!!?? :nono2: 
VB


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Incorrect.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 921 has one OTA digital (8VSB) tuner, and 2 satellite tuners (which can view both HD and SD satellite channels).


----------



## 3.141 pi (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The 921 has one OTA digital (8VSB) tuner, and 2 satellite tuners (which can view both HD and SD satellite channels).


I'm sorry Mark, I guess I should know by now that the CSR's give less than accurate info.
My apologies.
VB


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No worries - that's why we're here. To provide you the best, and most correct information we can.

Keep in mind that most of the csrs don't even know yet what a 921 is, much less have all of the information about it. That will change over the next few weeks, but most of them don't have the info yet.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

The CSR I talked to said the 921 would be out in a few MOnths.

What do they know?


----------

